# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  بيتزا محشيه بالجبن من الاطراف من مطبخي

## الورده الفاطميه

البيتزا
مقادير العجينه
2كاس دقيق
1كاس ماي
ملعقه كبيره خميره
1ملعقه كبيره سكر
نص ملعقه صغيره ملح
2ملعقه كبيره حليب بودر
نص كوب شاي زيت

الكاس الي استخدمه كاس جبن بوك


صلصة البيتزا :
3 طماطات
الكمية على حسب الرغبه من (الصلصة والكاتشب و ملح وفلفل و وزعتر بري واسمه الثاني اوريجانو وزيت زيتون)

تخلطي جميع مقادير العجينة مع بعض وتخمريها لمدة ساعة 

بعدين تخلطي مقادير الصلصة في الخلاط وبعدين تحطي الصلصة على النار اذا نشفت من الماي شليها

بعدين فردي العجينة دائريه وتحشي اطرافها بجبن بيتزا 

بعدين تحطي الصلصة والخضار و جبن البيتزا
بعدين دخليها في الفرن الى ان تتحمر وبالعافية :embarrest:

----------


## متفائلة

*شكل البيتزا في الصورة مشهي كيف لو دقناها أنا واثقة انها لذييييييييذة*
*تسلم ايدك أختي..*

----------


## الورده الفاطميه

مشكورة عزيزتي متفائلة على الرد العسل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
رهيبه شكلها عذااااااااااب
أبي منها بس قطعه يلا عاد أرسليها بسرعه لا تتأخري
ربي يسلم دياتك على البيتزا الروعه
وما ننحرم من لذيذ أطباقك
دمتي بود وهناء
..

أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممممممممممممم
واني بعد زي امنيات ابغى قطعه هههههههه
تسلمين غناتي على هيك بيتزا
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمتي بود

----------


## شوق المحبة

يــااااه ،، وش ذا التـ ع ـذيب ..


ماش ـاء الله ،، الـ ش ـكل مـ ش ـهي عالآخ ـررر ..


هااا إذا بقى قطـ ع ـه طرش ـووا ليي انا كمــااان ^_^ ..


تـ س ـلم دياااتك ح ـبوووبه ،، وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دوم نورينا بأطبااقك الـ ش ـهيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تسلم يدك
بس شكلش أكلتيها بوحدك  :embarrest:  :toung:

----------


## ملكةالموضة

شكلها عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب
انا احبها وايد وايد 
مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 


على الوصفه الجميله 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بخير

----------


## hope

*يم يم* 

*اني اموووت ع البيتزآ وانتينآ ماشاء اللهـ ضآبطتنهآ ميه ميه  ـ ـ ،،  بآمووووت عفر ^_** 

*شكلهآ عذآب*

*طبعاً تم الحفط*

*عوآفي على قلوووبكمـ خيتوو* 
*تسلم يمنك ـ ـ ،،* 
*بانتظار جديدك* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
عزيزتي  شكلها رووعه 
تسلمي غناتي ماننحرم منكِ يااارب

----------


## سيناريو

*الله أحب المواضيع اللي فيها مجهود شخصي ياااااسلام* 

*البيتزا مشهيه مرررررررره* 

* اشكرك اختي الورده الفاطميه* 
*دمتي بسعادهــــ*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اموت على شيء اسمه بيتزا
شهيتيني ليهاا
يالله سويها ليي وجيبيها
يعطيش العافيه غاليتي

----------


## الورده الفاطميه

مشكورين كلكم على ردودكم الحلوة 
والله ماتغلى عليكم كل واحد ياخذ قطعه

----------


## نيسليهآن

امممممممممممممممممم والله شكلهآ لذيذة

يسلمو غلاااي على هالبيتزآ الحلووة

أرق التحآيآ لشخصك :

نيسليهآن

----------


## الورده الفاطميه

شكرا نسليهان على التعليق الحلو

----------


## $ روز $

واااااااااااااااو..

شكلها حلووو..

انا اذا ماعطيتوني بزعل.>>يلا عاد تدلعت..

خخخخ

تسلم ايدك ياحلوة..

تحياتي ..

روز....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بيتزااا شهيه وباين انها طيبه
تسلم يدج اختي وردة 
الله يعطيج الف عاافيه
ودوم النشاط الطيب
دمتي بخير

----------

